# Help me thicken Greek yogurt



## mwsenoj (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello, this is my first post! I love forums, they have been such a huge help for other hobbies and interests that I have and I truly appreciate the experience and help everyone brings! 

My question is simple, how do I thicken Greek yogurt? I blended up some Serrano chilies and cilantro into my Greek yogurt last night with the food pro and it is too thin to use as a dip. I have recently had a great Sick Greek yogurt dip that was a little spicy and very delicious. I would love to make something that is thicker that will stick to a cracker or spread on my sandwich. 

Thanks in advance.
Matt


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Don't use a food processor!!! That will only turn everything: the yoghurt, but also the chili and the cilantro into soup. Use a knife and mince things finely. 

What brand greek yoghurt do you buy? I buy Fage, and they're thick enough, no need to do anything. 

Otherwise get some cheesecloth, attach it around the rim of a bowl so it can contain some yoghurt without touching the bottom, and place the yoghurt in the cheesecloth. Place the whole thing in the fridge overnight or longer to strain the yoghurt.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

A basket type coffee filter in a good sized strainer works too.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Even simpler- a food-safe paper towel in a basket strainer works just fine.

Mike


----------



## mwsenoj (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you all! I used a coffee filter with good success


----------

